# Just won the Extra time lotery!!



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

How nice... i was worried that with halloween coming soon i wouldnt have enough time to finish my 2010 project.

I'm changing job and since i'm going to a competitor my boss decided to pay me my two weeks notice and send me home right away...youhou!!!!

Two weeks of paid free time....to work on my stuff

Project thats need to be done :

FInish giant spider 
build a gate and fence for my 2010 display
Finish the shiatsu escape.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, 2 weeks of paid free time to work on projects, I'm jealous. Good luck on the projects and good luck on the new job


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats a dream almost as good as getting locked in Home Depot after hours 

Way to go, and make good use of your time!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol your old boss was kinda pissed and didn't want to see your face anymore, huh? Good thing he maintained a happy environment and employees so he didn't lose people in the first place. 

Happy prop building!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing like a little paid time off for having fun doing something you love


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah wish I was more of a prop builder I have a whole summer off with pay to work on them. Maybe one day :xbones::xbones:


----------

